# P.Sharkey Mauch Chunk



## lil digger (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi. Here is a P.Sharkey from Mauch Chunk. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it, like its orgin the value, and anything else anyone knows about it, Thanks for the help, Aaron


----------



## kwalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Mauch Chaunk (now known as Jim Thorpe), PA is was tiny town stuck way up in the Lehigh Valley. Sits along the Lehigh River as well. Very nice little town and is settled on the sides of the valley and mountains. There's a railroad than runs through the town too. I would never think there'd be a bottler in that town but you learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

There are alot of Mauch Chunk bottles...from Tod's wonderful site !! sodasandbeers.com 

 Firm Name                         City, State And Country 
 Beck, Thomas J.             Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Callaghan, Phillip            Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Dawson, P.                     Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Drugan                           Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Duncan                           Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 E & McM                          Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Field, J. G.                       Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 McGee, Barney                Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 McM, J.                            Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Miller & Butler                   Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Ortlieb Brewing Company  Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Sharkey, P.                      Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Siegfried, T. & W.             Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Siegfried, Thomas             Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Siegfried, W.                     Mauch Chunk, PA, United States  
 Winter, Libor                     Mauch Chunk, PA, United States


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2011)

Four Sharkey examples with pic's from Tod's site.....

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Source=Firms&Firm=53481


----------

